# Tool for removing clutch drum snap ring?



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

What tool are you using to remove the snap rings from the shaft end of the clutch drum on commercail string trimmers--Shin, Redmax, Kaw--haven't worked on Stihls. It needs to be a long external snap ring plier. I've looked about everywhere I can think, tried several "home made" versions, finally modified (by grinding) one that works okay--but not great!

Any good recomendations?


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

I use the one made by Blue-point for Echo.It's a dedicated external type,and still needs to have the sides slimmed down a bit,but works the best.It may not be avail from Echo anymore,since they stopped buying Snap-on tools for resale,as the price got out of hand.I'd bet that it's avail off the tool truck,though.
Before I had those,I would use 2 long ice-pick like tools and work out the snap ring,which was hard.Reass was easy though,as when the drum is removed,I would go to the belt sander and grind a chamfer on the very end of the drum,then after putting it in the housing,I would use the press with a nice fitting steel tube,and just set the clip on the chamfer of the drum and press the steel tube so the clip expands from riding the chamfer all the way down til it seats in the groove.
On some models,taking out the A.V.mount gives enough clearance that normal snap ring pliers work.

Steve


----------

